
A Web Server in Awk - r11t
http://awk.info/?tools/server
======
bradleyland
I know these are fun little code examples, but calling them web servers is a
little extreme. What is the minimum functionality required to label something
a "web server"? I mean, shouldn't a web server at least support a skeleton set
of HTTP request types and return status codes?

I'm not trying to be pedantic here. I just feel that if a new developer were
cutting their teeth and came across these examples of "A web server in X",
they'd feel a little confused. "Is this all there is to a web server?" No,
absolutely not. Not even close.

